# Hd-dvr - Hr21-100



## ftort (Dec 28, 2008)

i have a new direct tv hd-dvr21-100. i am attempting to set up a wga600n adapter. tech support is negative help. i can ping the adapter ok. i cannot get the direct tv dvr to recognize it.

any suggestions?


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

ftort said:


> i have a new direct tv hd-dvr21-100. i am attempting to set up a wga600n adapter. tech support is negative help. i can ping the adapter ok. i cannot get the direct tv dvr to recognize it.
> 
> any suggestions?


I just bought the WGA600N on Saturday. Made the connections and followed the on screen directions and all worked well.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

ftort said:


> i have a new direct tv hd-dvr21-100. i am attempting to set up a wga600n adapter. tech support is negative help. i can ping the adapter ok. i cannot get the direct tv dvr to recognize it.
> 
> any suggestions?


Follow the instructions in Chapter 4 of the WGA600N manual.

Set your PC up to use a static IP address like 192.168.1.100. Then plug the WGA600n into the PC and open up your browser. In the address bar, type in http://192.168.1.250, this address may be http://192.168.1.254. Use the default login admin password admin and your into the setup page of the WGA600n. Configure the game adapter for your home network and setup the security. Now use the adapter to connect to the home network and make sure it is working on your PC through the wireless connection. After it has been confirmed, unplug the game adapter and plug it into the DVR and your are ready to setup the DVR network using the setup in the main menu networking configuration pages.

Things to change on the game adapter:
Check the Wireless Network Mode Setting and verify it is set to Ethernet Bridge
Set a Static IP address for the Game adapter so you can always run a browser and connect to the adapter even when it is in use as a bridge device.

PS
If the IP Address Mode of the Gaming Adapter has been set to DHCP and you cannot access the web-based utility using the address http://wga600n and you are not sure of the IP address of the Gaming Adapter, try to find the address in the DHCP Clients Table of your router or access point. If you are not using a router or access point or are unable to locate the address,
you can reset the Gaming Adapter by pressing the Reset button on the back of the Gaming Adapter for approximately five seconds, using a pin or straightened paper clip. This will reset the Gaming Adapter back to the factory default settings and assign the Gaming Adapter a static IP address of 192.168.1.250 or 192/168.1.254.

Welcome to the forum and PM me if you need more help. For more networking information, click on the network help link in my signature.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Doesn't the HR21-100 support native configuration of the WGA600N? The other HR-series boxes do...

In that case you simply need to know what security settings you're using, and plug in a "clean" WGA600N into the DVR. By clean I mean one that hasn't been configured on a PC, clean as in "fresh out of the box." Your HR should recognize the WGA600N and you configure it directly from the DVR. I've set up two of these like this...couldn't be easier.

To get your WGA600N to a "clean" state simply hold down the reset button for 30 seconds while it is powered up...then plug it into your DVR.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

As long as the HR21-100 has the latest firmware downloaded on it, then yes it should recognize the WGA600n and prompt you to configure it as long as it is a clean new virgin box by resetting it via the reset button. However, I like to have a static IP address on the game adapter so I can ALWAYS go to it and check out signal information and statistics on the adapter. You cannot do that if you configure it via the HR21-100. It must be setup via a PC to allow this feature. I also recommend using the PC so the password can be changed on the game adapter as well from the default setting.


----------

